# White pigeon under my window



## zoee (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello 

I have a white pigeon sitting under my upstairs window. I'm not sure if he is wild or not. It seems to be there most evenings. I am a bit concerned as it seems unusual behaviour to me for it to be alone but then I don't know much about pigeons.

At first I thought he was just resting but he keeps coming back. I didn't know whether to feed him or not. He disappears some days .. we had heavy snow and I didn't see him but now it's gone he's back again.

He must be getting food and water somewhere as he has for over 2 weeks, even through snow. I wonder if this means he is a wild pigeon.

He does let me look at him but if I make too much movement he flies off.

Really what I'm trying to say is should I be worried about this pigeon or is this quite normal behaviour?

Thanks very much Zoe


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Zoee...the pigeon has decided your window ledge is home now...a safe place. Probably he lost and can't find his way home. Roller pigeons, for example, don't have much of a homing instinct.
Have you noticed if the pigeon has a band on his leg?
Were it me, I would offer some wild bird seed and water. Pigeons have a specific seed mix but I think the other will do for a time.


----------



## zoee (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for this . . I'll see what I can do

Do you think the pigeon will be ok living like this? I can't take him in sadly as I have a cat . .

I have grown quite attached to seeing him though . . If just looks odd perched on a small ledge under the window 

I'm so pleased he survived the snow . . 

I haven't noticed a band on his leg as he's normally sitting when I see him but will keep an eye out for one

Thanks again Zoeh


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

That's so nice of you not to shoo him away.
As Charis said he feels safe at your window.
Even if it doesn't have a band/ring on his leg, it still could belong to someone. Very rare pure white pigeons are in the wild. The color of white pigeons is not the one natural of the Rock Dove, they have been bred by people to get the full extension of white color all over the feathers. 
Offer him a small bowl of water at least


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please do feed and offer water. Can you post a picture?


----------



## zoee (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi . . Haven't been able to get a picture as he's tucked under my window . .
He disappeared for a couple of days after my post but I've just got home tonight and there he is . . 

Trying to find a safe place to leave food that cats can't get to . . 
Thanks Zoe


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

So is the window on the first storey, or higher up ? It is good news that he/she actually found her way back to you after an absence.

Do try to get a photo to post here (go to "Go Advanced" button, then "Attachments" button below the reply windows).

Thanks for caring.


----------



## MWallett (Mar 25, 2013)

I too have a white pigeon/dove that has made its home on my front porch. Unfortunately, it perches on top of a two store window above the front door and poops all down the window and our front door. It came to us back in early December. We were able to gently trap it in a bird trap and a friend of mine who lives 15 miles away took it to her home. She kept it in her house, let it free during the day and only caged it at night. After about 6 weeks it got outside and low and behold it flew right back to us!!!! She/he seems to have selected us to be her family. We would love to be able to accomodate her, but she has made a total mess out of our front portch and my husband's patience has grown thin. She doesn't have a band. She does seem to be tame though. When we had the trap out, it took about a week to catch her and we caught numerous wild pigeons in the meantime, which all freaked when we let them out. She was very calm and didn't get upset in the least. We would love for someone to take her to their home. She is beautiful and has a loving spirit!!! 

Can anyone help us out?????


----------



## quahogwi (May 13, 2012)

Could you tell us where you live? 

Do you want someone to trap it, or would you rather relocate to a different roosting spot so you can enjoy having it around?


----------



## MWallett (Mar 25, 2013)

*Phoenix pigeon*

I am in Phoenix, AZ. We would be happy to give her to a fancier who would like to have her. Otherwise, we could try to relocate her to somewhere else on our small property. Thanks!


----------

